# Can the HP Touchpad be setup as a hotspot?



## rdisney (Jan 9, 2012)

Can the HP Touchpad be setup as a hotspot?
I doubt it could be done with a WebOS app. What about a feature in CM9 or an app that runs in CM9?
Why? it's probably not needed but I like to broadcast a SSID named something like "??? surveillance van 2109" and see how many people start looking out the window at starbucks. I guess this would make it a Wi-Fi repeater?


----------



## Anakin2Solo (Oct 14, 2011)

I do not believe the hardware is available in the TP to broadcast any WiFi signal.


----------



## juicy (Nov 23, 2011)

This is hilarious

sent from my HP DrOiDpad.....


----------



## Aganar (Oct 29, 2011)

Unless you've got a Touchpad 4G, your TP is probably incapable of broadcasting a wifi signal, as the TP itself is pulling one in (this is why there is a plethora of topics about tethering your phone to your TP).

Is there some reason why you couldn't simply use your phone for this purpose?


----------



## rdisney (Jan 9, 2012)

I agree this is hilarious, considering the scope of the entire CM9 on touchpad project. I was laughing as I posted it.
However, it would be cool to have my touchpad connected to my phone hotspot then have friends connect to my touchpad since my phone only supports one connected device.
I don't understand the engineering of Wi-Fi hardware and do not know if there would be separate hardware for hotspot. After all, the Wi-Fi on the touchpad is a transceiver, transmitting and receiving, so why not be a hotspot host?
Another benefit would be to "extend" Wi-Fi. I know there's hardware for this but let's say my home Wi-Fi router is on the east end of my house and I am in the center of the house in the living room and my wife is in the "arcade" on the west end. My wife can connect her laptop to my touchpad because the home Wi-Fi is out of range because some idiot installed it at one end of the house.

Thanks,
Ron.
Bringing laughter at my expense









CM9 on Touchpad is great. I have not used WebOS since I installed CM9.


----------



## Slaziar (Oct 14, 2011)

No, it is limited by the hardware. You cannot connect to wifi and have it broadcast another ssid. This is the same reason you cannot connect to two different wifi APs at the same time.
You might be able to bluetooth (is it fast enough?) connect to your phone and then have your tablet broadcast as a hotspot?


----------



## sgtguthrie (Jun 7, 2011)

juicy said:


> This is hilarious
> 
> sent from my HP DrOiDpad.....


On my Thunderbolt, my hotspot ssid is FBI-Van-24 

It's pretty funny...

sent via rooted THUNDERBOLT with Tapatalk


----------

